# Shared base software across jails



## Bicker (Apr 19, 2013)

My apologies if this has been asked already, but all my previous searches have come up empty. Has anyone or does anyone know how to set up a set jails, with each jail sharing a set of common base of software all of which installed on the base main system. 

Normally I would install for each jail but disk space is limited sadly.

I am using FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE i386 with GENERIC kernel.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## fonz (Apr 19, 2013)

Use nullfs(5) mounts as described in this section of the Handbook (but feel free to ask if you need further help with that).


----------



## Bicker (Apr 20, 2013)

*Great, thats perfict. Thanks*

Took me a while for me to join the dots in my head but that indeed is the perfect solution thanks very much. It also simplifies my configuration and management setup and well thank you :e


----------



## ziyanm (Apr 21, 2013)

If you don't want to roll your own just use sysutils/ezjail.


----------

